# Scene of the Music



## Rondo

Here's a neat idea for a game, and I certainly hope it doesn't end up being overly difficult :lol: . It probably will. It is a variant of a game many of you have probably played, called Scene it. The rules are simple: insert an image of a scene from a film in which a particular piece of music is being played or performed. The idea of the game is to identify the piece being played or performed during that particular scene. You may also include the title of the film (up to you, as imdb.com provides a pretty exhaustive list of a film's music for any good guesser), corresponding dialogue or narrative (which could be very helpful without giving anything away). The only restictions I would add at this point would be that the music in question not be part of the original soundtrack/score of the film; it shouldn't be a piece which was composed specifically for the film itself. And, lastly, *please omit/avoid any bad language and/or blatantly lewd, violent or otherwise inappropriate scenes.*

I'll kick it off with two:

1)










2)
" _I tell you, those voices soared higher and farther than anybody in a gray place dares to dream. It was like some beautiful bird flapped into our drab little cage and made those walls dissolve away, and for the briefest of moments, every last man in Shawshank felt free."
_









(For those who don't know already: if using Google avoid including the entire text of the link for the pop-up image, which includes the source code for your search--IT WILL NOT WORK! Include the actual source url of the image beginning after "http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=" and ending in .jpg, etc... ).


----------



## linceed87

the first one is clair de lune beethoven of my inmortal beloved, the seconde one is le nozze di figar mozart of shawshank redemption, maria callas i think.


----------

